# Space Marine Librarian conversions



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Gentlemonsters,
Here are the greens of my new libby. Let me know what you think. I stole the idea from an image I seen on DakkaDakka.
Peace.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

That, my friend is awesome
Dakka is awesome
I am Awesome!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks really good. I'll look forward to seeing him painted up.


----------



## Chainsaw Smiles (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a sick conversion, there! I especially like the force weapon, reminds me of the GK nemesis force weapons. Good work with the cape and tassles, too.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the way you have attached the cape to the shoulder pouldrons. Looks very effective. Shame I cant see the face plate very well though as what I can see looks interesting.

The forece weapon looks very good, and very much like a force halberd.


----------



## Drazilek (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice work fella, I like how well the cloak has come out. 

I see you are using cork as a basing material, did you pin the models through the foot and the cork? I superglued the models onto the cork only and to my horror some have started falling off. Seems super glue and cork don't make a strong bond.

-Draz


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really nice model, but maybe it's just me being anal, but I have a problem with cloaks and jump packs. I just have an image of his brand new cloak going up in flames and badly singeing his ass the second he ignites the jump pack.:grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I just have an image of his brand new cloak going up in flames and badly singeing his ass the second he ignites the jump pack.:grin:


He's a librarian, he can protect his shiny cloak from the flames with his *MIND POWERS!* :biggrin:

Nice job on the conversion, interesting model and i like the fact it's a very subtle librarian as opposed to having books strapped allover him.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Thanks guys.
@ Draz. Pinned and green stuff with a super glue chaser. It's holding pretty well.
@ KF: I agree, brother. I wanted to pay the points for the war gear and have them represented by the libby's powers. But I thought that was pushing it and kind of unfair. So the Cloak stayed and the jump pack got tossed on. 
@humakt: I'm waiting on some bitz to do a new head. The weapon is a Grey Knight's halberd with an eldar topper. I think it was the spear from the banshee pheinox lord. Then there's a plasma pistol coil popped in the back groove. 

He'll be painted soon. And I'll let you all take a gander.


----------



## Inquistor oculohell (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome model & conversion i have to agree though about the cape going up in flames the second he starts the jump pack... But nothing better than a flaming Librarian of doom:grin:


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats a mental looking Libby, excellent work my man. 

ElTanko


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Great conversion and I like the cape! It could be a ceremite weave and thus be jump pack proof!
However, what IS missing (or at least I cant see it...) is the Librarian's all important Psychic Hood.


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

nice greenstuffed cape :mrgreen:


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

How would I put on the PsyHood?


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Good question...

If I were to model one right this minute I would check my bits box for size bits with some type of circuitry on it....maybe three bits to make the hood go from the back of the neck around the ears area...connect them with green stuff...maybe some fine wire in there as well...Chapter motif...

Attach to a new head or helmet with a link to the main armour/backpack...

Just off the top of my head...

I think I will also try a conversion this Easter holiday to see if I can do it the way I just envisioned it!

Good Luck!

:grin:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

One method I've seen used before and tried myself is to take a spare Marine shoulder plate and cut it so it forms a kind of curving upside down T shape then you can just put it behind the head. Should fit quite comfortably.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I've edited the first post with a link to see him painted. 
I am setting up a site to host images right now.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good although the whites seem a bit blotchy. I think the grill on the helmet would do with being brought out more, the bottom half of the helmet seems to have lost detail. The rest of it is very sharp and clean though.


----------

